# Snow Dogg truck side wiring for 2020 Silverado 2500hd



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

2020 Silverado 2500hd truck side 10 pin wiring harness, relays/solenoid/wiring/head light adapters.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

@SRE snow plowing give these guys a call. I have used them among a few of us here on the plowsite good luck Thumbs Up > https://www.centralparts.com/


----------



## SRE snow plowing (Sep 15, 2021)

SRE snow plowing said:


> 2020 Silverado 2500hd truck side 10 pin wiring harness, relays/solenoid/wiring/head light adapters.


Sorry, should have said this is for sale.


----------

